# Random thoughts: feel free to add your own



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

My dog has been shuffled off to my parents house for a week because we are having reno's done. I feel a little guilty saying I am happy to be rid of him for the week and get a break from him. Sometimes he is just way too much work, especially when the weather has been total crap, which it has been.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ha - going through the same thing with Ruby and bringing her to doggie daycare. We are starting a bathroom renov and started taking her a week before it started to see how she did. The first day I was in such a great mood all day when she was gone and felt guilty. I think we are not starting the renov til next week and I am still taking her to daycare still...lol.

My husband and I went out of town for the weekend just to get away from her. We needed a break and enjoyed every moment of it. We were so happy to have her back home again too. They are such a demanding breed especially when the weather is bad.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Boy, you said it! Emotionally demanding... Can't get enough human attention! They do settle down a little bit, but the demanding part never really goes away completely. The Vizsla gives new meaning to the phrase "companion animal"!


----------



## tripp (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh yes , my little girl cabela is starting to come into her own. She is 12 weeks and the massive change in confidence, curiosity and above all energy is tremendous ! I'm pretty sure she has A.D.D! Not to mention testing me on every command and I'm pretty sure she knows what she's doing! I'm also pretty sure mine also thinks she's a cat. During car rides she climbs behind my back and up around my shoulders.


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello!
Please do not feel guilty. You are not alone. My parents had renovations done a year and a half ago and I am scared that Granger will tear things up (even though he hasn't except for one chewed corner of a coffee table) Granger is new 6 months and at times he does get too much. He sometimes stays at my girlfriend's house when I have consecutive 12 hour shifts at work. But I do miss him when he's not at home. Although he may have ADD and selective attention, somehow he brings joy to me. Just hang in there! and take breaks! don't be afraid to crate them for a couple hours to take some time for yourself! Your Vizsla is very, very fortunate to have owners like you that want to give their all.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout comes home tonight. My kids are excited. Me not so much. I like him, but holy heck he's a lot of work, and I have no desire to start waking up at 5:30 am again, which is when his wake up call usually happens.


----------



## barretts87 (Apr 24, 2011)

UGH, I now know what you all mean. Abby is my first Vizsla and will be 12 weeks on Friday. She normally does really well playing alone and keeping herself occupied (with a bone or toy) for at least 10-15 minutes at a time, until today when I was telling my fiance' bye outside and left her in the living room alone (in my defense she was chewing on her bone and seemed she'd be okay for a few minutes). When I came inside, seiously 10 minutes later, she had eaten the corner off of my vinyl ottoman :-\ and pulled every single one of her toys out of her little toy box and dragged them all around the living room.  Glad to know I'm not the only one with an ADD Vizsla!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

"They chew 'til they're two!" 

I remember years ago fixing a nice sandwich for hubby's lunch and dashing out into the yard to tell him his lunch was ready. Of course, I made the mistake of setting the plate on a low table. Came back in (right away) and all that was left was one piece of iceberg lettuce. I felt like such a dope! I knew better. HA, HA! You have to remind yourself that you are supposed to be (at least in theory) smarter than the dog.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Just thought I'd add another random thing, that doesn't really requiire its own thread. 

My puppy is all grown up (well sort of). He's 11 months old and has now managed to be uncrated while we go out running errands and what not, the last three days. He has not gotten into anything, not wrecked anything, heck he hasn't even hung out lounging on the couch, he's gone up to his crate and sat in it.

I'm so proud of my little Scout.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, what a GOOD BOY!! ;D Makes you proud, doesn't it?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

RubyRoo said:


> Ha - going through the same thing with Ruby and bringing her to doggie daycare. We are starting a bathroom renov and started taking her a week before it started to see how she did. The first day I was in such a great mood all day when she was gone and felt guilty. I think we are not starting the renov til next week and I am still taking her to daycare still...lol.
> 
> My husband and I went out of town for the weekend just to get away from her. We needed a break and enjoyed every moment of it. We were so happy to have her back home again too. They are such a demanding breed especially when the weather is bad.


My Ruby will have to get used to bathroom renovations.....that's my job ;D, I expect to be able to take her with me to work.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Over the weekend Jasper finally managed to "kill" the only toy of his that still had a working squeaker (it lasted nearly 6 months!). He always looked so sad when he chomped down on a toy and it didn't make any noise. I loved the relative quiet though!

But...his sad face and the quiet got to me. Today we went to the pet store to buy food, and I caved and bought him a squeaky toy that appears to be some unholy cross of alligator, dragon, and Loch Ness monster.

Squeak squeak squeak!

Edit: Just checked online. It is apparently supposed to be a baby dinosaur. Um, sure.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, Rosie still likes her Duck that used to go "quack, quack." It has a digital squeaker. She always kills the digital ones pretty fast. She also decapitated and removed the stuffing from a weird toy that looks like (literally) a plaid teddy bear with a mermaid tail. We call it her "mermaid bear."


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

Just finishing our mudroom remodel and shes going to daycare tomorrow so i can paint and do final touches. Nothing like having a v lick your ears while you're trying to make a perfect caulk line. 

She was good for the most part - a lot of me telling her to go lay down or not now. But at 1 yr (tomorrow) she can be such a handful when you've got a real project happening. I cant leave her alone for second still , she'll grab anything in site and start to chew it if I leave her...

So daycare days are awesome and I dont feel guilty one bit!


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

We farm and work at our house, with all of the machinery repairs done at home. Virgil is constantly stealing tools and setting them down just out of the guys reach when they are working under tractors. He brings me rubber pieces and I have to show hubby and try to figure out what Virgil chewed it off of. I sell hybrid daylilies and Virgil is always putting his nose where it doesn't belong or licking the side of my face when I am working in the flower beds. He knows how to open the gate to the garden so a lot of times its a surprise when he licks you.
We love him and wouldn't have it any other way and since were not changing jobs for the V
I guess we'll just have to put up with it.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

redrover said:


> Over the weekend Jasper finally managed to "kill" the only toy of his that still had a working squeaker (it lasted nearly 6 months!)


RedRover - a squeaky toy that lasted you 6 months?!?! Please do tell... I think Tanner feels as though it is his mission in lift to "kill" the squeaker in any and every toy I get him! I'd love to get him that will last more than 3 hours. Or do I...


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

It was this large triceratops made by Go Dog (which is a Sherpa brand, I believe). I found it at PetSmart. The thing is, it looks likes Go Dog was bought by Toyshoppe, since the last time I was there, the same toys had a Toyshoppe tag. Or something like that. I don't know what other people's experiences have been, but I've had absolutely no luck at all with anything made by Toyshoppe. Talk about a waste of money. Lately we've mostly been getting very hard rubber toys (like the tough ones made by JW Pet company), since they last him quite a while. Well, I tried this "Plubber" thing from Toyshoppe--it's a rubber toy, with a plush outside. Dead within 5 minutes. 

Anyway! That first triceratops did last quite a while. He methodically killed each squeaker, but it still took him a while to get to all of them. Plus there's very little stuffing in there, so less mess! It's also really difficult to rip the toy carcass to pieces, like he can with so many other toys--even with the lack of stuffing, you can still tell what kind of animal it was! Jasper really likes to play fetch with it. So as long as Toyshoppe hasn't messed with the way these toys are made, in any way, they're probably still pretty good.

Here's a link to the Go Dog product page: Dinos!.
Here's another link to the way Petsmart now packages them: Dragons!.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks! Just knowing the name of the company I'm sure I can do a google search and find the Go Dog toys online and on eBay! 

One toy we have that has lasted 3 weeks now (miracle) is one from a company called Petstages, and it is a stuffing-free monkey with a double squeaker (2 different pitches)

http://www.petstages.com/dogs/playing/stuffing-free-monkey.html

OMG he loves this and has stayed fairly intact minus the tail.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

We bought a bunch of those "skin" animals without the stuffing. Ya.... Lincoln ate them...it was a tense few days and we don't buy those anymore. 

I got one of those tough bones for big chewers..... (nylabone) he won't have anything to do with it.


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Random thought of the day:

Love when I'm out with Tanner and people ask me what breed he is. I respond politely with "He's a Vizsla" and they respond with "He's a WHAT?!" ??? Using someone else's response on this forum I just say he's a hungarian pointer, and they usually ask me why I didn't get a lab.... Some people just don't understand : <3 my little ginger man


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll be searching for non-noisy toys....can't stand that noise!
i used to poke holes in the squeker and them give them to Harley (our english setter) the irish setters NEVER played with toys that i can remember....weird now that i think about it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Some dogs don't just play with toys unless it is bone or another dog or one of those food dispensing toys. 

Our V gives up on any toy which doesn't fit the food category after the initial 30 minutes. Never shows any interest in them until I show interest playing with it.
The way I see it all toys are for me - I shelled out the money for them. 

On a side note, our cat's most intense toy is a crippled up paper we throw around for him. Lesson learned after spending a small fortune on cat toys :-[ 
I think for a dog a good walk with the owner is the equivalent of the crumpled up paper, our cat enjoys so much.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin eats crickets & grasshoppers like potato chips!


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm watching th National Dog Show right now, and its the first time I've ever noticed Scout taking an interest in the TV. He's watching very intently


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

ha - listen to Prairie Home Companion / Garrison Keeler every sunday and one of the stories required radio voices to bark...I've never seen kona look at the speakers like that...it was so funny. 

also if there is a barking dog on the TV...


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper seems to have injured one of his toenails in the last week. He was fine as of his last nail trimming, which was one week ago. I think it must have happened on Tuesday. I noticed a lot of small brown spots on the comforter Wednesday, and I attributed it to a little anal gland leakage (his poops had also been softer than usual), but they didn't really smell. Looking back now, I think they must have been blood. 

He never really had any signs of an injured toe--no limping, no crying, still let me touch his paws. Then yesterday he was playing nicely with another dog and then suddenly snarked a little at it, which is very unusual, but I thought perhaps there was just a disagreement.

Tonight I came home, take him outside, and...bam! No hair on one toe! He licked it all off! That got me curious, so I took a closer look. It clearly hurts him now if I handle the paw, and it looks as if there's a small scab forming right where the nail goes into the paw. Poor baby! I honestly just had no idea--he didn't seem to lick the paw any more than normal, etc. etc. I'm guessing he injured it a little a week ago, it was healing well on its own, and then he tore it up yesterday while playing with the other dog (and subsequently blamed her), aggravating it. Sigh. The appointment is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon. I feel bad that I didn't notice before, but truly, there were no obvious signs until today. Poor Jasper!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

RR, clean it up, cover it up with something so he won't chew it and it should heal itself. Astro did this a week or so ago with a hind paw nail. I clipped off the jagged edges, popped some Betadine on it and covered it with a bootie till it healed. ( I take the bootie off when walking and clean and reboot it when home.)


Random thought: Astro is starting to exert dominance in my pack. Not over me, but he is starting to not allow Ozkar to push him around like he used to. He will now correct Ozkar if Ozkar does something he doesn't like, such as standing on him while in the car. Ozkar is copping it, so I will let them work it out.  At the end of the day, little Zsa Zsa my GSP rules the roost in reality. she just lets the boys think they do sometimes!!


----------

